

Why short stories can be nice - johngorse
https://blooki.st/blook/show/534/short-stories
This guy (Sean) really knows how to write if you ask me
======
jumblesale
This is really beautiful and an effective advert for blooki.st. Doesn't look
like this has appeared on HN before[1] but apparently it's been created by a
couple of Slovenian entrepreneurs[2]. So far as I can tell it's all sitting on
top of jQuery.

The title's really misleading though, this is more about why bold photos can
be nice. I'm undecided on if it detracts from the text or if it's giving you
the kind of visual impact you get from imaginative book covers. It would be
really interesting to see larger collections on the site, I can see this being
a really great way for people to discover authors they're unfamiliar with. A
strikingly presented collection of short stories from an established author
could serve as a good introduction into their work.

[1][https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.or...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.org+blook.ist)
[2][http://readwrite.com/2013/05/07/blookist-blog-book-site-
all-...](http://readwrite.com/2013/05/07/blookist-blog-book-site-all-journey-
no-destination)

